# Ondulação agitada, 11 Dez 2014



## Garcia (12 Dez 2014 às 13:18)

De minha parte em relação a este episódio, tive a oportunidade e a liberdade de poder registar o que se ia passando em alguns lugares da costa durante o dia de ontem.
As primeiras fotos foram entre as 10h30 e as 11h, ainda maré ia vazando, na praia da Peralta. Entretanto quando me fui embora eles preparavam-se para entrar na água.
Depois mais perto da hora de almoço fui fazer um pequeno roteiro desde o Baleal até ao Cabo Carvoeiro, onde foram tiradas a maioria das fotos...

Peralta...
















nestas 3 seguintes percebia-se bem os longos períodos da ondulação..
















Ilha do Baleal...




































Jaws.. 

























Tudo amarradinho..


----------



## Garcia (12 Dez 2014 às 13:19)

um espectador mais invulgar.. 















Peniche...











estas 2 não deixa de ser ondulação... 






























sequência de 3...











































































Vista Papôa..










são mais que as mães...


----------



## Garcia (12 Dez 2014 às 13:21)

já perto do Cabo Carvoeiro.. 











Jaws II.. 















mais 3 em sequência...



































os "sprays" das ondas iam causando arco-íris momentâneos.. 























































Nau dos Corvos, já no Cabo Carvoeiro com a Berlenga ao fundo..


----------



## Garcia (12 Dez 2014 às 13:22)

Praia do Areal, já ao Pôr do Sol... 













































e pronto de minha parte é só... mas há-de aparecer mais.. 
espero que tenham gostado..


----------



## Thomar (12 Dez 2014 às 14:06)

Fotos muito boas Garcia! São tantas as fotos que é difícil escolher uma, mas mesmo assim, bem apanhado a foto do gato!


----------



## actioman (12 Dez 2014 às 15:36)

Grande registo e de qualidade.!
Eu sou um português do interior e o mar não me diz tanto como a muitos outros. Mas sem dúvida que é um prazer olhar para esta vasta selecção de imagens!
Tal como o colega Thomar, também tenho dificuldades em escolher uma. E talvez pelo contraste e inusitado do momento, destacaria igualmente a do gato! 
No entanto também gosto do enquadramento da Nau dos Corvos com as Berlengas ao fundo (há tanto tempo que ando para lhe fazer uma visita).

Das coisas mais belas neste fórum, na minha opinião, é precisamente a partilha de imagens. De repente eu aqui no interior alentejano, já quase dentro de terras castelhanas, pude ir até ao litoral ver o mar e as suas ondas! Quase que lhe senti o cheiro! Abraço.

Obrigado pela excelente partilha!


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2014 às 17:39)

excelente colecção! Momentos fantásticos, enquadramentos, composições! Aquelas com os bandos de gaivotas mereciam um formato maior, aliás todas mereciam .

Belíssima paisagem variada que essa zona tem e muita fauna marítima. E pelas ondas nada fica atrás da Nazaré! Parabéns por esta reportagem espectacular!


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2014 às 18:17)

Acrescento estas ondas estilo "fonte luminosa", vista da Pedra do Cavalo, entre o Cabo da Roca e a Praia da Ursa:


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2014 às 18:40)

Na Nazaré esteve animado.


----------



## Agreste (12 Dez 2014 às 20:20)

Fã de cabeleiras... grandes fotos!


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2014 às 21:00)

Três iluminações das grandes Pedras do Ocidente, aos pés das quais a grande ondulação espalha a sua "neve" e se abate em vão contra a muralha do Gigante, impassível do alto da sua quase centena de metros.

Entardecer





Poente





Crepúsculo





No regaço da Ursa, a ponteaguda pedra mais clara, a colónia de gaivotas sente-se em perfeita segurança.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2014 às 23:55)

Três videos HD que dão uma ideia das condições do local e do vento a tornar difícil a captação de imagens. No terceiro, ao crepúsculo já tinha amainado um pouco.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 00:48)

Na base do "Promontório da Lua":

A "Cavalaria de Poseidon"...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 15:52)

Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/XXL/photos...19443505618/10152897342285619/?type=1&theater


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2014 às 23:35)

Bem, que beleza de tópico! 

@ Garcia: belíssimos registos! Adorei as do gato e dos corvos-marinhos! 
@ Ricardo: maravilhosas as "cabeleiras arco-íris"!  Nunca tinha visto tal coisa! Belíssimos vídeos. É como se lá estivéssemos também! 
@ jonas: brutais essas fotos da Nazaré! Na primeira então é mesmo impressionante aquela parede de água quase na vertical! 

Obrigado aos três pelas partilhas!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2014 às 00:04)

João Pedro, a página do facebook XXL Big Wave Awards, publicou agora mesmo mais uma foto incrivel:







Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/XXL?fref=photo


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2014 às 00:08)

Jesus! 
Que monstro! Impressionante!  Esta foto é daquelas com potencial para correr o mundo!


----------



## Garcia (14 Dez 2014 às 00:12)




----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2014 às 00:21)

Umas contas rápidas, sem contar com a perspetiva e assumindo que o "desgraçado" em cima da prancha está numa posição em que fica com 1,6 m de altura...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2014 às 22:35)

Mais uma foto interessante, perfeitamente visível o empulamento da onda, devido ao desnível batimétrico que existe no canhão.







Fonte: http://pt.magicseaweed.com/news/a-final-glance-at-southern-europes-xxl-swell/7052/


----------

